# Sorrells, OFRN, Turpins my oh my



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

I figure everyone pretty much knows that my pit is a blue by now....lol. I have been doing research on some of her older ancestors and I found out that she has so many different bloodlines. I have been looking for info on the sorrells bloodline (Sorrells "Uncle Bud"), She also has what I think is Old Family Red Nose (Woods and Wilder "Red Inferno"). I was trying to find some more info on the Turpin bloodline. Thanks for any info. anyone has.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I have 2 pups off sorrells line here one of them is blue the other is a fawn and they came from the same litter. Here is Uncle bud and his pedigree. Sorrells site has been down for some time now. Also I believe you mentioned some dogs in your pedigree blu-trouble? That dog I believe is off of t-n-t lines that is what I believe don't quote me the best person to get with on these bloodlines is Ofk and Pulldawgs ... Here is a good link on the t-n-t line. If I remember correctly Stephanine turpin is the founder of the t-n-t line so that's where the t-n-t comes into your dogs pedigree. I am still learning about bloodlines myself but I can offer a little help. From what I have read it seems your dogs pedigree is very scatterbred the best advice I can give you is to post your pedigree up here and let the pros on here break it down so you have an idea of what your dogs bloodlines are percentage wise.

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/8040-t-n-t-blood-line.html

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [10596] :: *SORRELLS' UNCLE BUD**

Here are my 2 they have quite a bit of sorrells in their peds. Also another person to ask is Marty wild bill I beleive is off sorrells line so he knows about the bloodline as well.

















*


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

Your babies are beautiful. I will post her pedigree asap. Some of the dogs are like on the 7th gen but i will figure out how to get to where everyone can see. Thanks for the help!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Hell ya they are beautiful!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> Hell ya they are beautiful!


 Aww thank you guys


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

ok here is her pedigree....Well 3 gen. The Sorrells and OFRN and Turpins are in her 6th. I will try to post the rest at some point so that maybe if anyone has info they wouldnt mind sharing they will pass it along!

Pedigree for Georgia (Muniz-Martinez) "Athenia"
American Pit Bull Terrier

Sire
Barnes' "Pepper" 
Sire
Barnes' "Axel-J" 
Sire
Hernandez "Blue Deamon" 
Sire
Hernandez "Blue Devil" 
Dam
Henderson's "Blue Frenzy" 
Dam
Chris' "Chloe" Sire
Chris' "Hard Rock" 
Dam
Chris' "Dutchess" 
Dam
Barne's "Diamond Marie" 
Sire
Hernandez "Blue Deamon"
Sire
Hernandez "Blue Devil" 
Dam
Henderson's "Blue Frenzy" 
Dam
Barnes' "Foxy Lady" 
Sire
Sara's "Alligator" 
Dam
Shehane's "Ruby Diamond" 
Dam
Barnes' "Tasha" 
Sire
Barne's "Axel-J" 
Sire
Hernandez "Blue Deamon"
Sire
Hernandez "Blue Devil" 
Dam
Henderson's "Blue Frenzy" 
Dam
Chris' "Chloe" 
Sire
Chris' "Hard Rock" 
Dam
Chris' "Dutchess" 
Dam
Barnes' "Trina T" 
Sire
Hernandez "Blue Deamon" 
Sire
Hernandez "Blue Devil" 
Dam
Henderson's "Blue Frenzy" 
Dam
Barnes' "Bash Bossa" 
Sire
Sarah's "Alligator" 
Dam
Shehane's "Ruby Diamond" 


Sorry this is the only way i could get it on....If someone wants to see a better view they can email me and i can foward the actual thing. 
thanks everyone....by the way I found out that the Henderson guy is probably the owner of Best of Blues that is out of texas. thanks everyone!


----------

